# Chicken Corn Chowder



## dlta39 (Nov 30, 2010)

A creamy and delicious Chicken Corn Chowder.

*Ingredients*

2 tablespoons butter 
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped celery 
1 jalapeño pepper, seeded and minced 
2 tablespoons flour 
3 cups 2% reduced-fat milk
2 cups chopped roasted skinless, boneless chicken breasts (about 2 breast halves)
1-1/2 cups fresh or frozen corn kernels (about 3 ears) 
1 teaspoon chopped fresh or 1/4 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1 (14 3/4-ounce) can cream-style corn

*Directions*

1. Melt the butter in a large dutch oven over medium heat. Add onion, celery, and jalapeño; cook for 3 minutes or until tender, stirring frequently.

2. Add flour; cook 1 minute, stirring constantly. Stir in milk and remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil; cook until thick (about 5 minutes).

Time: 20 minutes 

____________________________

Easy Recipes - Fun, Fast and Easy Recipes


----------



## Hoot (Dec 1, 2010)

That sounds mighty good.....I always like chowders. Thanks!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, thanks from me too.  I'll skip the jalapeno, though and substitute a can of kernel corn for fresh.  I'm just cooking for myself so I don't want the mess.

I checked out the site in your signature line.  Looks like some nice recipes there.  I've added it to my Favorites and will browse around.

Welcome to DC.  Tell us a little about yourself.  We are a fun, friendly group here.


----------

